# Allergic to PTU and Tapazole



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

On tuesday I started to have an allergic reaction to the PTU it started out with the same symptoms as the Tapazole. I had the itching from head to toe and the medication started to constrict my breathing. I took benedryl and my inhaler and called my endocrinologist. The doctor said to discontinue the PTU and to keep taking my atenolol.

I have an appt with the neck surgeon on Monday. The original appt was on Friday but I had to reschedule because my grandmother's funeral is on Friday.

My question is what will happen now that I can no longer take either the PTU or the tapazole? I planned to have my thyroid removed anyways but will this cause issues with my surgery or my health afterwards?

I just had my blood work drawn yesterday and then the plan is to have my blood drawn again a few days before surgery. (My Free T3 and Free T4 were included in this last lab, among checking my white count, kidneys, and liver for any signs of trouble).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> On tuesday I started to have an allergic reaction to the PTU it started out with the same symptoms as the Tapazole. I had the itching from head to toe and the medication started to constrict my breathing. I took benedryl and my inhaler and called my endocrinologist. The doctor said to discontinue the PTU and to keep taking my atenolol.
> 
> I have an appt with the neck surgeon on Monday. The original appt was on Friday but I had to reschedule because my grandmother's funeral is on Friday.
> 
> ...


Oh, dear!! You have had your hands full w/ this. Well, it is hard to say but the doctor may put you on Lugol's Solution so that you don't have a thyroxine dump during or after surgery.

It will be a good idea to discuss this w/ the surgeon now so that you can be fully prepared.

What a mess; I am so sorry this happened to you but it in fact does happen.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear all this is happening! I am glad you are seeing the surgeon next week, and I hope they can schedule your surgery soon!

Hugs!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

I hope that everything gets better for you real soon.

I am sorry to hear that you have lost your grandmother on top of all your health issues too.

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Sending you big hugs!

Kay


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, i am new to this page and cant figure out how to starp a post? and have you answer it,,, haha, but as for this one, i am using the meth med, and it has worked, at least i feel it has, i go in a couple of weeks to know for sure by blood. However, i was allergic as well, and as from the begining, my endo couldnt wait to tell me "told ya so" and push the RAI on me. I am deathly scared to do it, so, i cut my meds in half (making it only 20 mg a day) along with a benedryl, it worked! now that i think i got my body used to meds, i cut back on the benedryl and i increased meds slowly. 15mg in morning and 10 in evening. Its a total of 25 and origanlly she put me on 40 mgs a day... does anyone know if that is a high dosage for 122lb girl?? Idont know if what i am doing is fine, but it is working for me.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

AZgirl, the only way to tell if you are on correct dosage is by blood work.

Next Labs get copies and post them with labs reference range. We'll have a better idea. Oh! have FT3 and FT-4 (Frees) done with the TSH. Some suggest antibodies, but I don't until levels are confusing or doctor doesn't know how to read them correctly. Some times it can be a waist of money. Ask doctor what s/he thinks. Then on the other hand maybe you already had them done. If so post them as well.

Well come to the Thyroid Boards.


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice and well wishes. My endo did mention the Lugol's and said that the surgeon may put me on it. Is the Lugol's by prescription and is it something that I drink or add to food. I think he mentioned it was a solution.

AZgirl. I tried to take the benedryl/Zyrtec but the PTU still affects my breathing and the benedryl puts me right to sleep. I can't do the RAI because the Grave's Disease has affected my eyes and because I have 3 little ones that I need to take care of. The only option left for me is surgery. This board has been a great wealth of information and everyone has been very helpful.

To start a new thread in the Graves forum there is a blue button that says New Thread on the top right.

Welcome!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> Thank you all for your advice and well wishes. My endo did mention the Lugol's and said that the surgeon may put me on it. Is the Lugol's by prescription and is it something that I drink or add to food. I think he mentioned it was a solution.
> 
> AZgirl. I tried to take the benedryl/Zyrtec but the PTU still affects my breathing and the benedryl puts me right to sleep. I can't do the RAI because the Grave's Disease has affected my eyes and because I have 3 little ones that I need to take care of. The only option left for me is surgery. This board has been a great wealth of information and everyone has been very helpful.
> 
> ...


That is a good question about the Lugol's. I think it is scripted but am not sure. When you do find out, please let me know because I would like to know in case someone else asks. LOL!!


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

Andros said:


> That is a good question about the Lugol's. I think it is scripted but am not sure. When you do find out, please let me know because I would like to know in case someone else asks. LOL!!


The Lugol's Solution is scripted. It was hard to find a pharmacy that could fill it. I have to start taking it 10 days before my surgery. My surgery date is scheduled for 12/16


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

This is good news. Are you feeling good about your surgeon?


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

So far I am feeling good about the surgeon she covered a lot of information and questions that I would have asked. She also took the time to explain about the surgery that could be done on my eyes to correct the wide eyed look even though she is not the one that does the surgery.

She did put the scope down my nose to check my vocal cords. Her staff was very helpful and organized in getting the information needed to schedule the surgery and post op appts and information that I would need to bring to my pre op appt. She requested that the scheduler find a slot to get me in to have to surgery because I am not on any antithyroid medication. Otherwise she would not have been able to get me in until after the new year.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sounds like she was pretty thorough with you, which is always reassuring. I am glad they were able to get you in so quickly. Hopefully, surgery will have you feeling much better for the holiday!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> So far I am feeling good about the surgeon she covered a lot of information and questions that I would have asked. She also took the time to explain about the surgery that could be done on my eyes to correct the wide eyed look even though she is not the one that does the surgery.
> 
> She did put the scope down my nose to check my vocal cords. Her staff was very helpful and organized in getting the information needed to schedule the surgery and post op appts and information that I would need to bring to my pre op appt. She requested that the scheduler find a slot to get me in to have to surgery because I am not on any antithyroid medication. Otherwise she would not have been able to get me in until after the new year.


This is great; please let us know when you are scheduled for your surgery. It is a very nice thing to have confidence in your doctor. I am happy for you!


----------

